# Fish id



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

I caught a few of these offshore. They were on bottom, near a rig. 230+ft of water. Caught on cut bait fishing for Snapper. They had a mouth full of teeth and had scales. ID please??


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bluefish


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

on bottom at that depth??????


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep. Blues are actually a pretty wide ranging fish and are commonly found in open, offshore waters throughout the world.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes bluefish I have caught many of them in deeper water than that.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Wonder if he hit it on the way down and he didn't even know it. 

Anyone ever eat them?


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks! How about this one?Looks like a small AJ


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought the same until I caught a few of them and could feel them hit on bottom.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Almaco jack


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Barrel Fish the first one


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

+1 Bluefish and almaco my first guessthough the jack may be a banded rudder fish or lesser AJ -

I have caught bluefish and white trout out to 300 feet on the bottom


----------

